# Update



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

well chaps, its been a whole week on the Atkins and ive lost 9lbs, ive a good lot of definition now in my back arms and shoulders look a lot bigger. also lost a few inches off my waist and im feelin fantastic, ony 11lbs more to go and ill be happy with what i got. On the negative side of things, i havent sh1t in5 days!! any1 any remedies for this,

cheers for all the advice lads


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

aye, back on the carbs mate! can you outline exactly what you have been eating and what you have had to steer clear of


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

rite well ive been eating 2 boiled eggs for breakfast, 2 chicken breasts and a few slices of bacon for lunch, 3-400g of lean mince for dinner, and a reflex instant whay for PWO. ive also been taking codliver oil and multi vits to keep me right


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

bugger, ive been stayin clear of sausages, nuts, and basically everytrhing that has carbs in it


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

That's some going for 1 week - good work!

Do people generally only stay on atkins for a week or two then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes good going.

Constipation is very common for Atkins.

Psyllium Seed Husks would work nicely here.

They dont have carbs and expand 50-60 times in your intestines. You will have to up the water too.

Demon, 2 weeks is normal for the induction phase of the Atkins.

After that you can stay on for longer but will generally slowly add some low glycemic carbs to your meals.

You can just about have all the broccoli you can stomach and vegetables for the most part are ok.

But Superted, 5 days is too long to not go to the bathroom. You need to get that stuff out of you. I think a rectal stapository named Ducolux or something like this will have you going in 20 minutes.

Just shove on up there and in 20 you are going.

After that just add the psyllium and you will be regular but up the water too.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

go on! u a man or a mouse?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

blend up some cornish full fat cream, a stick of broccolli, some peppercorns and a green chilli - pour it over a steak and wait for the liquid pain!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

ive just started it ( the atkins ), 3 days in but im eating much more than u. im pretty new to the whole thing and looking for some advice is what ur eating the normal amounts or r u eating less than u should too help lose more? My reason for asking really is that id prefer to do it the way u r but im kind of active at work and just dont think i could get through the day on that amount of food, but i like the sound of the wieght ur losing, thanx john:confused:


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah mate the third and fourth days nearly killed me!! so little energy i mainly just went to sleep. but about the active at work, if anything i feel more energetic now than ever. im still doin my weight training and uped my cardio, tho u dont have to exercise to notice the difference. the amount im eating makes me feel full.

my weight is still goin down, but not as much, only dropped 1lb since monday,tho i am gettin more definition around my legs, and it seems the fat ive had on my chest is started to shift, well heres hoping anywho.

Scott: cheers for the advice, got me some extra strong lax, sorted me out good!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Beautifal superted.

Yah, the first 3 days can be killer but after that I usually have alot more energy.

3 weeks down the road, I pretty much stop losing.

I feel (most people dont) that the time when you plateau, you add the cardio at this time.

I will be doing the Atkins in a couple of weeks. I want to drop about 15 lbs myself.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is the only problem with the atkins diet, constipation. Syliam seed and mucho water

You need to eat some fiber. How about strawberries, celery, cucumbers or brocholi. Those are low glysimic spikers, perfect for the atkins.  Actually peaches are low also. I dont see how because they taste like candy to me.:confused:

Hey you cant contradict science. They take the blood after eating carbs to get the index.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

mmmmm peaches sound good, gonna go buy some 2day, lost another 2lbs so only another 2 to go and thatll be 1 stone off, cheers for all the advice guys


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Impressive Ted. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

well chaps im finally down to 17.5 stones, still carryin some fat, particularly around my chest so im gonna put a hold on a bulk, was wondering tho how long it usually takes for the skin around your stomach to tighten up? im still young so my skin shouldnt have lost that much of its elasticity should it?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No mate just keep the protein up. I read it is good for elasticity. I dont think anybody could answer that question.......sorry.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That might take a while bro. You lost faster than your skin will tighten.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

oh well, itll be a hard slog but its worth it.

cheers fellas


----------

